# kitaláció



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

A _kitaláció _szót lépten-nyomon hallom (pl. a tévében, "komoly" műsorokban is). Nem újdonság a számomra, gyerek korom óta ismerem. Ennek ellénere nekem furcsa. Mindig amolyan "vicces" vagy szleng szóként érzékeltem, tekintettel a latin -_tio _képzőre, ami egy magyar eredetű igéhez kapcsolódik. Amúgy,  talán ez az egyetlen példa ilyen kombinációra ....

Kérdésem tehát az, hogy a _kitáláció _főnév ma már teljesen elfogadottnak számít-e, vagy (például) tudományos szövegekben inkább mellőzendő?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!
Igen, szerintem elfogadott, és számomra is van egy kis speciális (humoros) "íze"..., amit nem tudnék most kapásból definiálni. 
Tudományos szövegekben nem használnám.
A nyest.hu-n találtam egy cikket, ami talán inkább az írásod másik részére illik jobban, de hátha érdekesnek találod.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Mindig amolyan "vicces" vagy szleng szóként érzékeltem, tekintettel a latin -_tio _képzőre, ami egy magyar eredetű igéhez kapcsolódik.


Egyetértek. Jó kis szó ez, de komoly hangvételű szövegben én sem használnám.



francisgranada said:


> Amúgy, talán ez az egyetlen példa ilyen kombinációra ....


Magyar ige + "ció" képzésre más példát én sem tudok, de az "-ista" (görög/latin képző) magyar szóhoz való tapasztása néha előfordul, pl. egyetemista, zongorista.


----------



## Zsanna

András, a fent idézett cikkben szó van erről is. Ott elég gyakorinak gondolják.


----------



## francisgranada

Az -_ista _képzőt nem érzem szokatlannak se humorosnak, talán mert már eléggé elterjedt (más nem latin nyelvekben is) és nincs igazán jó magyar megfelelője.  Ha pl. lehet _gimnazista_ (idegen eredetű szó), hát logikus hogy, legyen _egyetemista _is ....

(Lásd még _P*ista*  ...._)


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Az -_ista _képzőt nem érzem szokatlannak se humorosnak, talán mert már eléggé elterjedt (más nem latin nyelvekben is)


Ugyanezt el lehetne mondani a "-ció" képzőről is.



francisgranada said:


> nincs igazán jó magyar megfelelője.


A "ció"-nak számos esetben tényleg van jó magyar megfelelője, de a "kitaláció" helyett mi lenne a legjobb? "Kitalálmány"?


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> A "ció"-nak számos esetben tényleg van jó magyar megfelelője, de a "kitaláció" helyett mi lenne a legjobb? "Kitalálmány"?


Ezen már elgondolkodtam én is, az egyik "megoldásom" - a _kitalálás/kitalálat _mellett - a _kitalálmány _volt.  A gond ezzel a szóval  az, hogy úgy tűnik, a -_mány/-mény_ képzőt nem használjuk igekötővel ellátott igékkel. Pl. _alkotmány, vélemény, állomány, állítmány, tudomány, vetemény_, stb ....,  de nem _***kiállítmány, ***megtudomány, ***elvetemény_ és hasonlók.

Spontán talán _kitalálást _használnék, mivel tudtommal _kitalalálat _nem létezik és amúgy is inkább a _találatra _utalna ....

(Nyilván az _-ás/-és_  képző eredetileg a cselekményt magát jelentette és nem annak eredményét vagy következményét. De ma már ez nem egyértelmű, lásd_ írás, vallás, állás_, stb. Ez amúgy igaz a latin -_tio _képzőre is: _natio_=nemzet, _praesentatio_=bemutatás/előadás, _scriptio_=írás, _inscriptio_=felirat, stb ....)


----------



## Torontal

Szerintem teljesen bevett a kitaláció szó, akár tudományos szövegben is. Ahogy belenéztem egy kicsit a hungaricana és adtplus oldalakon lévő tálatokba, ténylegesen használják is tudományos szövegekben. Úgyhogy csak hajrá, nincs vele semmi gond


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> ... úgy tűnik, a -_mány/-mény_ képzőt nem használjuk igekötővel ellátott igékkel. Pl. _alkotmány, vélemény, állomány, állítmány, tudomány, vetemény_, stb ....,  de nem _***kiállítmány, ***megtudomány, ***elvetemény_ és hasonlók.


Egy azonnal eszembe jutott: felépítmény.  
Nem tudom, mennyi lehet még, de kivétel mindig akad.


----------

